# buying a snowboard



## wahoo (Nov 3, 2003)

I have a last seasons Felix made by A-Snowboards (Rossignol makes their decks), this board has not been rode. 153cm, all mountain board for $150. (200 bucks off). let me know, Josh email, [email protected]


----------

